# Low carb soft drink - or is it?



## David H (Aug 19, 2013)

Lately I've taken to drinking *Vive Pear and Elderflower from ALDI.*
To me it seems the lesser of two evils.

Nutritional info per 100ml 

*Energy ................. 3Kcals*
Protien ................. Trace
*Carbohydrates ....... 0.5g*
of which sugar is .... *0.4g*
*Fat ...................... Trace*
saturates .............. Nil
Fibre .................... Trace
*Sodium ................. Trace*
___________

For a similiar amount of 7up

*Energy ...................... 50Kcals*
Fat ........................... Nil
*Sodium ...................... 25mg*
*Carbs ........................ 12g
of which sugar ............ 12g*

Is it too good to be true, am I just fooling myself.

Is *Vive Pear and Elderflower* sparkling fruit crush better to drink than regular soft drinks ??????


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 19, 2013)

Ooh! I'll have to look out for that one.  Most elderflower drinks I've seen are full of sugar.


----------



## DeusXM (Aug 19, 2013)

Well, think about it. An average can of drink is around 330ml. So your Elderflower drink would contain 1.7g of carbs if you drank a can of it. 7Up will contain nearly 40g of carbs (or in other words, as much as a sandwich).

So yeah, the carb count in the Elderflower drink is negligible and on a par with a diet soft drink.


----------



## Mark T (Aug 19, 2013)

There are quite a few different diet soft drinks out there now, with varying amounts of sugar.

Currently I'm drinking Lemon & Lime zero added sugar from Sainsbury's (0.1g Carb per 100ml).

But there is also Dandelion & Burdock, Orange, Ginger, Pink Lemonade...

They are all sweetened with Sucralose.


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 19, 2013)

Tesco do a Vimto looky-likey called Fizzio Zero.  Very refreshing, but needs ice to dilute it as it's a bit sweet for my taste.

Try making a quinoa porridge with diet cream soda instead of milk.


----------

